# canon eos 60d



## silvi (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi guys, I have a little issue with my canon 60D. I'm shooting some interior pics for a kitchen catalogue and they all came out not perfectly sharp. I sent one sample pic to the Canon technical support but they keep saying that the pic is perfectly sharp. Is there anybody out there who wouldn't mind giving a look at my pic and tell me his-her opinion?
I checked every possible setting on the camera and everything seems fine. On my part I really can't find anything that I could have done wrong. I also used 2 different lenses with the same soft focus result which makes me think it's not the lenses either.


----------



## 3Ddeath (Aug 9, 2012)

I think everyone will be asking what settings you are using.

F-stop, shutter speed, iso, ect...

Even if its on Auto, you should check to see what settings it picked for you.


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Aug 9, 2012)

Post the picture or a link to it so we can see, and let us know what settings you used.


----------



## silvi (Aug 10, 2012)

Here is the pic I sent to Canon.

Setting

Manual
f13 0.4
iso 800
lens ef-s 18-135
focal length 18 mm


Thanks


----------



## morganza (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks sharp in my opinion..


----------



## silvi (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi Morganza, that's what my friends keep saying...I had a Canon 7d which was stolen. I couldn't afford to buy a new one so I went for the 60d...I'm thinking that maybe my eyes were just used to the better image quality of the 7d  thanks for your reply.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 10, 2012)

Have it printed. Is it maybe your monitor that is causing the problem?  What was the lens you were using before your 7D setup was stolen?


----------



## jimerb (Aug 12, 2012)

If you shot in raw it will be a bit softer as the jpg algorithm sharpens the image.   Add a slight sharpness in photoshop camera raw and you should be good to go.


----------

